# pics for the big guys 64cm 5.5 Madone



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

My new rig.....so far so good, I love it. The stock wheels and stem are not something anyone over 200 lbs should consider. 

At least we get more carbon for our $$. Still working on finding a good position, the bike climbs and sprints well. Biggest think I really notice is how well this frame absorbs road buzz and bumps.....feels like a full suspension road bike.

cranks and wheels are from my other bike.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

nice ride, use it well


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Nice to see a full size Madone. The bike looks very good.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow!!!! Your head tube is almost as long as your fork!! Beautiful bike! Best of luck with it. :thumbsup:


----------

